
Sex with Google Glass - srathi
http://www.glassandsex.com/
======
blendergasket
"You'll be able to watch your videos for 5 hours until they are deleted
forever."

Fixed that for you:

"We'll be able to watch your videos for 5 hours until they are deleted
forever."

------
retrogradeorbit
NSA is going to love this. Blackmail with Google Glass?

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/nsa-tracking-online-
po...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/nsa-tracking-online-porn-viewing-
discredit-radicalizers)

[https://olduvaiblog.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/is-the-nsa-
blac...](https://olduvaiblog.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/is-the-nsa-blackmailing-
its-overseers-in-washington-washingtons-blog/)

------
seth1010
I don't think I'd be able to keep from constantly laughing.

